# Insulin Injection Sites - Lantus



## Massive G (Feb 10, 2018)

I found this interesting: https://www.lantus.com/using-lantus/choosing-an-injection-site

so where would you shoot almost  a CC of insulin - sub q would leave a lump?

---------------------------------------

*Choosing an Injection Site*

Administering Lantus® to yourself doesn't have to be difficult, but it does take practice.

Your doctor or a member of your healthcare team will show you how.
Where to Administer Lantus® Using the Lantus® SoloSTAR® Pen or Vial and Syringe


It should be administered into the less sensitive layer of fatty tissue just under the skin
It should not be administered into the muscle
Avoid moles or scars








The abdomen:  Except for a 2-inch circle around the navel
The top and outer thighs:  Avoid administering too close to the bony area above the knee
The outer, upper arms:  Use the outer back area of the upper arm where there is fatty tissue

*Important to Remember*


With Lantus®, insulin administration sites may be rotated between these three areas (1, 2, and 3) because the rate of absorption for Lantus® is similar for all three
Each time you administer, use a different site within those three areas. Also rotate your administration sites as instructed by your doctor or healthcare team
Do not share needles, insulin pens, or syringes with others. Do NOT reuse needles


----------



## Viking (Feb 15, 2018)

I would do just above the hip area. Even if there is a lump left it should disappear fairly quickly.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 17, 2018)

I put everything in number 1.


----------



## G-FLUX (Mar 27, 2018)

Around the knee all the way for me!


----------



## JITB (Mar 27, 2018)

i haven't been using any of the above. I've been injecting the delt IM.


----------



## JITB (Mar 28, 2018)

So I did a web search of intramuscular Lantus injections. Basically, what comes up (not a lot BTW) is that Lantus hits you faster and harder when injecting IM. Also, that Lantus is used up quicker. (Not 20-24 hours, but less). 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16176210

Interesting. Will give sub-q a try tomorrow and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## montego (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah anything injected intra muscle will work faster then injected sub q in fat.


----------



## JITB (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes there is a difference. Can be compared to flooring your car's accelerater when the light turns green VS gently pushing down. 

But it's been only one morning....


----------



## striffe (Mar 31, 2018)

I prefer number 1 or just below the knee.


----------

